# My first year of investing Complete



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

It has been exactly 1 year since I placed my first trade ever.

What an up and down year. Such an eye opener and a learning experience. Many things have changed in my life during this time. Moving back to Ontario to take care of my father when he got cancer. 
Being unemployed for nearly 6 months to take care of him. 
Planning a wedding and then splitting with my fiance the day before our marriage. 
Moving over seas again.
2 months of safety training to start in a new industry.

The whole time I tried to keep a level head and stay focused. Not always the easiest of tasks. Some of the people on this forum comment on me being emotional  But I believe I have done well to keep it all together under the circumstances.

I have just spent the last 2 hours updating my spread sheets that I use to track my progress and I am very happy to report that including all dividends, interest, capital gains (paper and realized) and if I were to close all options that are open, my gains on invested capital is:

29.26%

Now I am very very happy with my self. Also considering I did not start with the entire chunk of capital I am investing now, I have been adding to it month by month. So my net worth is up 177% since 365 days ago. 
This is not counting a $5000 engagement ring that was returned to me that I am unsure what to do with.

I am also happy to report that all debt from the wedding has been settled and I have no debt out standing of any kind. 

I really appreciate this forum and all its members, I am very certain that with out all of you I would not have been able to accomplish so much. So I would really like to give a heart felt thank you to everyone. You are wonderful!

Here's to another 12 months of gains.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Kudos to you Dopplegangerr and cheers to another successful trading season for you :encouragement:


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations!! That's a great achievement, especially considering all the stressful stuff that happened in your life.


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Dopplegangerr said:


> It has been exactly 1 year since I placed my first trade ever.


Congratulations Doppleganger! Great work. You are also doing a great thing by revisiting your performance regularly. Are you keeping a trading/investing journal? Everyone should do that - you need some way to review your performance and figure out what works for you and what does not - you will see some patterns in there that you can learn from.

In regards to that ring - find a good way to sell it! That's an insane amount to spend on a shiny rock, so if you can get even partial value for it I would do so and put that capital into your trading account. That way you'll get a return on it.

Congratulations again, well done.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats. What a crazy year - hopefully things will calm down going forward.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks very much guys. Constantly learning and trying to educate myself. I never thought I would get so much joy out of this but I really do. And where you can take this is just endless


----------

